# Craftsman 3-Bin Bagger Review



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

For those of us not handy enough to construct a bagger from scratch, Craftsman makes a fine alternative. I bought the 3-bin unit during purchase of my DYT 4000/48" deck tractor; it was on sale plus I received the common 10% additional off the price.

Installed it last night in 1/2 hour. Really a snap together operation, except for replacing two bolts on the rear of the tractor. These 'shoulder' bolts allow the bagger unit to pretty much clip on and clip off in seconds. Everything is a sturdy and rust-proof plastic, except a small frame which is painted or powdercoated black. It looks cool when mounted - pretty professional.

Just did about 45 min of mowing, primarily to pick up the leaves and the bagger works great! Not a leaf left over. Was wondering how effective the thing could be without an extra vacuum motor, but when the indicator said I had a full load, I had a Full Load! The bins, cover, and tube were chock full. After the first load, I watched the indicator more frequently and got better at timing the emptying operation for when the unit was full, but not overflowing.

During my 45 mins, I emptied 3 times a nice mulch of leaves and grass. This would be great for composting. After finishing most of the front yard, I dismounted the whole unit in about a minute, and then hooked up my new trailer to pick up sticks and walnuts in the back. Nice and efficient.

I am very pleased with the performance of this unit, and certainly glad I got the 3-bagger vs the 2-bagger.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I have the three bin bagger and use it during the summer and spring for general mowing. 

I found after a few years, that it was not enough for the tons of leaves i get in my yard. I would make a 1/2 a loop around by yard and the bagger would be chock full. 

I went to the Agrifab Mow n Vac for that duty and I empty it between three and four times each mowing.

With the bagger, give gator blades a try. You will really be surprised how much better the suction is.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Gavski*

Can you post a picture of where the bagger hooks up to the mower deck? I'd like to get a hard look at how they do it so I can fabricate a homemade version.

Thanks :smiles:


----------



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

*Rear View*

Here's a shot from the rear if it works..


----------



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

*Side view*

From the side...


----------



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

*Tab View*

Here's a view which shows how it attaches in total. The front top slides over metal tab on the deck; the bottom held on by the two bungees. The remainder of the tube which attaches to the bagger also provide a lot of support...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks for the pics Gavski*

I see the piece that attaches to the deck is moulded in the shape of the deck. Nice looking rig. I'm sure mine won't be as pretty, but I'm going for function over form.


----------

